# got a visitor



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

We finally caught this little girl. Realizing we are not cat eating monsters she is so happy about it now. She can't decide if petting or food is more important. Poor little lost cat. We have to take her to the alliance that loaned us the trap tomorrow morning where they will check for owner, spay, vaccines, and then return her to us the next day if no owner is found.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well done for catching her. I am secretly hoping no details of an owner are found so she comes back to you


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww so cute I had a feeling when I saw that picture elsewhere you'd be here as well guess I was right. Good luck with the kitty


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope she is in good health. I don't know whether to hope no owner can be found or she can be returned to a mourning family - we all know how horrid is it when one goes missing. At least we know she is assured of a home.  Pretty kitty!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, how beautiful is she! What do you call that coat pattern? Tabby or calico? Or both? I love it. Hope she works out for you


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She looks a little thin but not too bad. She has hit the littery if you are taking her in if there is no owner!


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Awww so cute I had a feeling when I saw that picture elsewhere you'd be here as well guess I was right. Good luck with the kitty


AHHHH! I'm being stalked!  

Every forum/facebook group gives a unique set of opinions even if they are aimed at the same topic so I want to know what I'll get from various places. Usually I settle to one forum for a topic after awhile.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks a little beauty! Good luck!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

So did they find an owner?


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

No microchip, no lost report at the animal control or humane society, no one has recognized her on the facebook lost animals group for our city, and the vet we use has not heard from anyone. She is living in my upstairs now because she doesn't want to be on level with the dogs and they are gated at the bottom of the stairs. We call her the bathroom support cat because our bathroom is upstairs and she must join you to then demand petting while you use the toilet. I think we finally caught up to her hunger. She demolished cups of food a day for a couple days and now eats a more normal amount.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, cats are particularly good at bathroom support, as are toddlers. 

How odd that nobody has come forward to claim her. She looks like a real sweetie... and obviously was a housepet in the recent past.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, she's a cutie! So she's staying, it seems...?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Marcia said:


> She looks a little thin but not too bad. She has hit the littery if you are taking her in if there is no owner!


This is funny! What a great word.


----------

